# Bless you! (when someone sneezes)



## Reefed Main

Hello!

How would one respond to another's sneeze in Belgian/Flemish?  Such as "Bless you" in American English or "Gesundheit" in German.

Thanks!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It's possibly *"proost"* like the Dutch say. *"Gezondheid" *is also used in formal situations.

Please wait for the natives, though.


----------



## jippie

I'm Dutch, not Belgian, but we don't use 'proost' in this case. It would be 'gezondheid'. You can use 'proost' or the more formal 'gezondheid' when you bring out a toast, are drinking in a bar, etc.


----------



## Reefed Main

Thank you ever so much!  I work with several Belgian colleagues; one had a sneezing session so I am trying to be congenial.


----------



## JanWillem

Yeah I've never heard 'proost' after someone sneezed either, or perhaps only as a joke. The next trick would be to pronounce 'gezondheid' correctly 
If you pronounce the starting 'g' like a Spanish 'j' then it should sound good.

PS- Belgian or Flemish isn't a language. Flemish is the name of the dialect, but the language is Dutch. Just for your information, not because I myself am Dutch


----------



## awanzi

Gezondheid...


----------



## ryba

Hallo!

Als iemand niest zeg je „gezondheid!”. Maar hoe reageert de persoon die heeft geniesd? Zegt zij iets?


----------



## Peterdg

Ja, gewoonlijk zeg je dan "dank u".


----------



## Brownpaperbag

In the Rotterdam area it's also common to say 'proost' after someone's sneezed.


----------



## Kabouterke

Brownpaperbag said:


> In the Rotterdam area it's also common to say 'proost' after someone's sneezed.



Ik vind dat echt moeilijk te geloven... Proost??  Als iemand dat tegen mij zou zeggen, zou ik gewoon keihard lachen.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Kabouterke said:


> Ik vind dat echt moeilijk te geloven... Proost??  Als iemand dat tegen mij zou zeggen, zou ik gewoon keihard lachen.



Hmmm... Die reactie zou wellicht niet helemaal in goede aarde vallen. Zie ook:

https://www.google.com/webhp?source....,cf.osb&fp=5023ff655a155d81&biw=1908&bih=966

Brown


----------

